
Facebook's New Home  - peter123
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=90273942130
======
abalashov
Joel would not be amused:

[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FieldGuidetoDeveloper...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FieldGuidetoDevelopers.html)

I'm with him on this one. I'd hate to work in a place like that. Dear Lord.

~~~
weaksauce
Agreed. I worked as a programmer in a small webshop with ~7 programmers and it
was WAY to distracting for me. Even with headphones on there was to much
people moving around and conversations that carry for my liking.

------
timcederman
I actually feel kind of bad for the Facebook team. Sure, they had to grow, but
leaving downtown Palo Alto must be disappointing for a lot of the folks there.

------
chaosmachine
There was an article on here not too long ago about how moving to new offices
tends to kill startups. The theory being that if you've got time to worry
about planing the perfect office, you're no longer concentrating on building
the perfect app. Or something like that.

~~~
jfarmer
Facebook had like 5-7 offices in downtown Palo Alto. Now they have one.

Beyond that, they're not really a startup anymore: they have over 1,000
employees.

------
mrduncan
I love that crane-table, an awesome way to re-use existing elements of the
building.

